# OPI Alice in Wonderland Collection



## BeautifullyMADE (Jan 28, 2010)

Colors (from l to r) Off With Her Red!, Mad as a Hatter, Thanks so Muchness, and Absolutely Alice!
Price: $8.50/ea.




Price for the mini polishes: $12.50
Starting January 31, 2010 Ulta stores everywhere will be flooded with nail polish fanatics (including me). These are limited edition colors made specifically for the Alice in Wonderland movie coming to theaters soon.
For me, I am always trying to find polishes with smaller brushes on them because I have a tiny nail bed, so I will more than likely pick up the mini polishes.
Sorry if the pics came out different colors (the 'mad as a hatter' color looks purple in the first pic and brown in the second)


----------



## Aprill (Jan 28, 2010)

this has already been posted


----------

